
When epistemic systems gain social and political significance - dredmorbius
https://www.reddit.com/r/dredmorbius/comments/5wg0hp/when_epistemic_systems_gain_social_and_political/
======
dredmorbius
Any media channel of either sufficient size or sufficiently attractive
audience, becomes a target for attempts to manipulate and influence that
audience.

There's probably some sort of hierarchy or staging to this:

1\. Technical use -- solving own problems, scratching own itch.

2\. Creative or artistic uses.

3\. Internal organisational use. Business, government, military, educational,
nonprofit.

4\. Widespread use amongst the public.

5\. Commercial use, external: advertising and messaging.

6\. Political use, external: manipulating and influencing populations.

